# Excel Auto Recovery Settings



## dlst1dg (May 27, 2003)

Need to find out were the settings in Excel are for Auto Recovery settings. I had a user loose data and swore they had been saving all along. I wanted to check the auto recovery settings but cannot seem to find anywhere under options, etc.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

There is a huge thread on that topic (on a different forum) at http://pub115.ezboard.com/fthechroniclesofgeorgefrm6.showPrevMessage?topicID=15.topic


----------

